
The Hardest Logic Puzzle Ever - hongzi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKvjIsyYng8
======
hongzi
More history:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hardest_Logic_Puzzle_Ever](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hardest_Logic_Puzzle_Ever),
[https://www.technologyreview.com/2012/06/13/185681/the-
harde...](https://www.technologyreview.com/2012/06/13/185681/the-hardest-
logic-puzzle-ever-made-even-harder)

